# Hymer b654 1992 engine and gearbox replacement



## ktmdanny (Jul 31, 2012)

My 1992 b654 Hymer has a 2.5 peugeot engine which has costing money the gearbox is weak aswell. Is it possibe to replace the engine and gear box and are the mounts be the same if for example if it was replace with a fiat ducato 2.5.
Many thanks


----------

